# Duck boats?



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

I would like to get a duck boat that is safe on rivers. Can anyone lead me to a good brand made to handle currents and up to 3 foot waves. Rivers have lots of places that can eat a prop so would jet or the devil out-board system be your choice? Be sure to tell me about other things that I should have and learn about duck boats.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

G3 makes a solid boat. My bro has a 1860, very stable.

http://www.g3boats.com/


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

alumacraft has a tunnel hull which is designed for that kind of hunting. Very similar to G3's boats.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

I've been hunting the Indian and Bananna Rivers (Shallow esturaries) in East central Florida on and off for 38 years. I still use the same boat my dad bought me when I was 11 years old (12' delhi). They don't make em anymore, but there are a few still out there. They were built to last and come in both 12 and 14 foot models. (I will grab the first 14 footer I ever see again).

The hull is constructed of heavy fiberglass (very heavy). The lamination thickness approaches 3/8 of an inch, and is thicker on the bottom of the hull. The boat weighs approximately 300lbs. It has a 48" beam, 3 keels and roughly 18" (stern) to 30" (bow) gunwalls (floating in water). The hull at the stern is convex in shape and the boat will not only take a 4 foot hard chop, but will turn on a dime. Mine is powered by a 25hp merc. Top speed loaded with 100 decoys and one passenger is roughly 28 mph. by myself and no load, the only thing in the water is the prop...never clocked it...too busy hanging on for my life (LOL) I can stand on the railings and jump up and down without it flipping it or taking on water. At half throttle, I can throw the motor to one side and she'll roll up and turn...not flip.

In all these years, the only repairs I've had to make were some re-glassing patches in areas worn through by grounding her on a beach, and from driving it full throttle up and over low dikes sperating impoundments; years ago that is :eyeroll: young, dumb and lazy.

Now teaching my daughter to drive it fishing and hunting. Shes about ready to take dad instead of dad taking her. :beer:

Post or PM your e-mail address and I'll send ya some pics[


----------



## KJH (Aug 23, 2006)

Triton Frontier boats. They come in 17,19, and 21ft boats.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Gator trax can't beat them tough as nails


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

Lowe 1852mt, love this boat!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Nice looking boat. Better lookin dog.  Love those wirehairs


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

wheres Nab?
hahaha


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

SW thats not funny. NAB can't spell NODAK thats why he is not here.


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

Wirehair, he's a Drahthaar :wink:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Same church diffrent pew :beer:


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

I've got a beavertail 1648 with a Kohler 27 hp on it...mossy oak break up camo...and I use it primarily to run rivers...zip right by guys stuck in the shallows! Check out fisherbeavertail.com if you want to look at em...I bought mine from Mark Fisher in Avon, MN two years ago. Mine is on the webpage


----------

